# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  مكياجيـ احلى من مكياجكـ ..

## fatemah

السلام عليكمـ ورحمة اللهـ وبركاتهـ

اخباركم بنوتات حلواتـ  اليومـ جبت لكمـ مسابقهـ حلوهـ وهي مثلا اجي انا واحط صورة مكياج وتجي اللي بعدي وتحط صورة مكياج والثالثهـ تحكم من بيننا اوكيك بنات


وانا ببدأ 



..}{..تحيــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي



----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يلا وين التفاعل ^_^
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اني عندي المكياج الأول احلى

لأنه انعم

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وانا هذا مكياجي

..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## احاسيس الحنان

*تسلمي يالغلآ ع المسآبقة*

*وهذآآ مكيآآجي*

**

----------


## مجـرد انسانهـ

تشكـرآآت ع الموضوع الرآئع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كمان الأول هو الأحلى

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وهذا مكياجي

..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## احاسيس الحنان

*وهذآآ مكيآآجي :)*

**

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسلموو ع التفاعل ويلا ابي رايكم في المكياجين اللي قبل 
طيب وابي تفاعل مرة كبير احس قسم المكياج بارد مرة هلايام
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## مريم المقدسة

مشكورة يالغلا على المسابقة
وانى عجبنى الاول الاكثر

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وهذا مكياجي

..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## احاسيس الحنان

*هذآ مكيآآآجي :)*

**

----------


## ظلال الظلال

اول واحد احلى شي لانه ناعم مره

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وانا هذا مكياجي


..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## شوق المحبة

مرح ــبآ ..


هذا مكياج ــي (^_^) :


 


ش ــو رأيكم !!

----------


## محبة البضعه

_المكياج الأول_

_احلى_

_تحياتي لكمـ_

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وهذا مكياجي

..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## محبة البضعه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

 _هذا مكياجي_

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يلا قيمونا 
بلا بروود ههه
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## قمر دنياي

اممممممم 

ثنينهم حلوين بس 

الثاني احلى 

لان المكياج الاول مو مبين 

يسلمووو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحباااااااا*
*هذا مكياااجي*
**
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## ايات الروح

هذا مكياجي

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المكياجين حلوين صراحة 
ومااقدر احد ^_^
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وهذا مكياجي

..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## قمر دنياي

مكياجي 
<
<
<

----------


## النظره البريئه

الاول احلى
يسلموووووووووو

----------


## قمر دنياي

مرحبااا


ان شاء الله عجبكم

----------


## شوق المحبة

هذا مكياج ــي >>

----------


## fatemah

االسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مااقدر اقرر لانو مكياج شوق مو طالع عندي
خية شوق تاكدي من الصورة ^_^
تسلمووو ع التفاعل الرائع
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## شوق المحبة

(*_*) 

غ ـريبه مو ظاهرره عندك !! 

خ ـلاص لـ ع ـيوونك فــطامي ح ـلمتها مره ثانيه >> 


 

إن ش ـاء الله ظاهرره دلـ ح ـين (^_^) ..

----------


## fatemah

السلام علـيكم ورحمة الله وبـركاته 
مكياج شوق روووعة طبعا المكياج الاخر حلو والوانه هادية
بس مكياج شوق افخم 
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## قمر دنياي

مكياجي




ان شاء الله عجبكم

----------


## hope

مكياجي 




يسلموو فطوم على الموضوع الروعه

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
موضوع حلو
وان شالله دوم التفاعل
مكياج قمر دنياي
عجبني اكثر
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

سلاام


هذا مكياجي






تحياتي

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

وهذا مكياجي..



دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مرحبا ........

مع اني احب اللون الازرق الا ان المكياااااج الثاااني احلى
من الاوووول .

موفقين

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هذا مكياجي

----------


## النظره البريئه

وهذا مكياجي

----------


## شوق المحبة

إمممم .. مكياج أس ــووره أح ـلى لأنه أنـ ع ـم ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

هذا ميك آبي (^_^) >>

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

سلااااااااااااااام ..

وهذا مكياااااااااااااااجي .

----------


## اسيرة شوق

سلاااااام

صــرااحه ثنيهم حلـوين

لكن أختار مال أميـرة لأنه نعووم

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هذا مكياجي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

وهذا مكياااااااااااجي .

----------


## النظره البريئه

بصراحه ثنينهم حليوين 
بس الثاني انعم

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هلااا

هـــذا مكيـاجي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*هــذا مكيــاجي*

----------


## النظره البريئه

ثنينهم حلوين ونعومين
يسلمووو
محتاره وين اختار

----------


## اسيرة شوق

!!!!!!!

اختي لازم تختاري

يلاااا لازم تختاري

----------


## روائع القصص

مدام انها ما ردت اني برد

الاول احلى

----------


## النظره البريئه

:nosweat: 

وهذا مكياجي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مشــمورة أختي روائع علـى اختيار مكياجي


وهذا مكياجي


//..//..//..//..//..//

----------


## محبة البضعه

الاول احلى

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*هـــــذا مكيــآجي*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

وهذا مكيااااجي ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

الأول احلى 
يسلمووو

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## النظره البريئه



----------


## اعشق ابي

الاول احلى 


ميرسي 

موضوع رائع

----------


## النظره البريئه

هذا مكياجي

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## محبة البضعه

المكياج الثاني احلى

----------


## أميرة باحساسي



----------


## النظره البريئه



----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*الأول احــــلى* 
*يسلمــو*

----------


## النظره البريئه



----------


## اسيرة شوق

مكيااجي

----------


## قمر دنياي

الثاني احلى أسيرة شوق
يسلموو

----------


## النظره البريئه



----------


## أميرة باحساسي



----------


## اسيرة شوق

لأأول مره اصير الحكم هع

أختار الأول

----------


## النظره البريئه

يسلمو ع الاختيار لمكياجي
وهاي مكياجي


سلام

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هـذات مكياجي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

الثاااني احلى

----------


## النظره البريئه

هاي مكياجي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مشكــورة اختي على اختيار مكيااجي



هـــــذااا مكيااجي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

الاولي احلــى

----------


## النظره البريئه

يسلمو ع الاختيار لمكياجي

 وهاي ميكياجي

----------


## شموع حور



----------


## اسيرة شوق

سلااام

الأول احلى

----------


## النظره البريئه

يسلمو ع الاختيار لمكياجي
وهاي مكياجي

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## قطعة سكر

الثاني احلى

----------


## شموع حور



----------


## النظره البريئه

وهاي مكياجي


سلام

----------


## اسيرة شوق

سلاام

الثاني احلى

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هــذاا مكياجي

----------


## رنين الحب

اول واحد احلى شي 
ويسلمو على المشاركه الحلووووووووه

----------


## النظره البريئه

هاي مكياجي



متباركين بالمولد
سلام

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مكياجي

----------


## قطعة سكر

الثاني احلى

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يسلمووو عالا اخيار مكياجي

+

----------


## أميرة باحساسي



----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*الأول احـــــلى*

----------


## أنين الروح

هذا مكياجي

----------


## قطعة سكر

ودا مكياجي

----------


## شموع حور

الثاني أحلى

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ذا مكيااجي

----------


## شموع حور

ذمكيااجي

----------


## روحانيات

الأول أحلى

----------


## شموع حور

_وهذا مكياجي_

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

وهذا مكيااااااجي ..

----------


## قلب طفله

لثنين حلوين بس الأول أحلى

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مكياجي

----------


## fatemah

وهذا مكياجي

----------


## شموع حور

_الثاني أحلى_

----------


## النظره البريئه



----------


## النظره البريئه

الموضوع باارد
وينكم

----------


## قمر دنياي

مرحبا 
الحين ادور واحط صورة مكياج

----------


## قمر دنياي

مثل الصوره لكن المكياج غير 
تفضلو

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هذا المكياج

----------


## قمر دنياي

وييييييين الحكم

----------


## hope

*المكيآج الثالث أحلى* 
*يعني gumus*

----------


## النظره البريئه



----------


## شموع حور



----------


## قمر دنياي



----------


## سماءك حلمي

الاول احلى 
يعني النظرة البريئة  :rolleyes:

----------


## سماءك حلمي

وهذا مكياجي

----------


## شموع حور



----------


## النظره البريئه

الأول احلـــــــى

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

الااول احلى لانه نعوم


الثاني ثقيل ,,


تحياتي

----------


## قمر دنياي

مكياج سماءك حلمي أحلى لان نااااعم 
بس الثاني زي ماقالو ثقييييييييل

----------


## النظره البريئه



----------


## وردة حلاوية



----------


## مؤلم غيابك

مكياج رائع

----------


## شموع حور

_الثاني أحلى_

----------


## قمر دنياي

وأني أحس الاول احلى

----------


## شموع حور



----------


## سماءك حلمي

وهذا مكــــــــــياجي  :rolleyes:

----------


## قمر دنياي

الثاني أحلى 
سماءك حلمي

----------


## مريم المقدسة

هدا مكياجى

----------


## النظره البريئه



----------


## شموع حور

_الأول أحلى_

----------


## النظره البريئه



----------


## النظره البريئه

شفيه الموضوع نااايم 
وينكم بنوتااااااات اختفيتو

----------


## النظره البريئه

يؤيؤ الموضوع نام
مافيه تفاعل

----------

